# New electric boiler



## Bails27 (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi, in process if buying T2 apartment in Lagos, but the boiler is the original one from 2005 and will probably need servicing (at least) or replacing to improve efficiency.
Any suggestions on how much to replace the boiler (it sits in outside storage area), and where to find reputable plumber....preferably English speaking please?


----------



## Pgmills (Jan 19, 2015)

Buy a new one in Leroy Merlin and fit it yourself. Electric caldeiras are 'plug and play'.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Bails27 said:


> Hi, in process if buying T2 apartment in Lagos, but the boiler is the original one from 2005 and will probably need servicing (at least) or replacing to improve efficiency.
> Any suggestions on how much to replace the boiler (it sits in outside storage area), and where to find reputable plumber....preferably English speaking please?


Hi 

And welcome.


I'm not down your area but if you have an electric immersion heater to produce a tank of hot water then there's little to service. An electrical safety check is a good idea also a check of any thermal insulation over the tank. Electricity in 2005 is the same as electricity in 2017. If you have the chance then swap it out for a gas fired, on demand, boiler as it's more efficient and only heats the water you use.


----------

